# kajukenpo KI or ????



## donald (Apr 3, 2007)

Any practioners on here? I have seen alot about kajuk-e-n-b-o, but I don't believe I have seen anyone from the abovementioned system. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Joe Shuras (Apr 3, 2007)

donald said:


> Any practioners on here? I have seen alot about kajuk-e-n-b-o, but I don't believe I have seen anyone from the abovementioned system.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
Hi, I don't know if you mean Kajukenpo Pai Lum but I have several good friends and we all have work been working out together at my school  lately from that system. Guys that have been around since 1971 and 1974. It's a Kung Fu and Kenpo hybrid that is more kung fu than kenpo. It's fine stuff if you favor the kung fu side of kenpo. This system was founded by Bill Gregory who was a student of Nick Cerio and Daniel Pai, hense the name Kajukenpo Pai Lum. Georganne Verigan was left the system after Mr. Gregory passed away. www.kajukenpopailum.com    Joe


----------



## LawDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Joe,
Who from your area is involved in Kajukenpo Pai Lum?
I thought that most are from the western part of Mass. and New Hampshire.


----------



## donald (Apr 4, 2007)

Does the Kajukenpo you speak of. Have any roots in the Kajukenpo of AlGene Caraulia's(sp?)system? I believe the largest practioners of his sytem. Are KI(Karate Institute)people, but I could be incorrect. I was curious if his system is as large outside of N.East Ohio? Thanks to all for any input.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 4, 2007)

donald said:


> Does the Kajukenpo you speak of. Have any roots in the Kajukenpo of AlGene Caraulia's(sp?)system? I believe the largest practioners of his sytem. Are KI(Karate Institute)people, but I could be incorrect. I was curious if his system is as large outside of N.East Ohio? Thanks to all for any input.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9



Not the same group.  Algene came from Emperado, and later Robert Trias.


----------



## Joe Shuras (Apr 5, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Joe,
> Who from your area is involved in Kajukenpo Pai Lum?
> I thought that most are from the western part of Mass. and New Hampshire.


 
Hi Al, Roger LeCroix from Woonsocket, R.I., since 1971, started with Gm. Gregory when he was teaching Kenpo Karate under Prof. Cerio, formerly of Combined Martial Arts out of Bellingham, Ma., Mark Bonina since 1974 - a Milford boy who first started in a Villari offshoot and later with Combined Martial Arts out of Bellingham, Ma., then Kajukenpo Pai Lum. Rick Matioli, a Southboro Police Officer, he is a good college buddy of mine, was originally with Mark in kenpo then to Combined M.A. to Kajukenpo Pai Lum. - Joe


----------



## bakxierboxer (Apr 5, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Not the same group.  Algene came from Emperado, and later Robert Trias.



D.K. Pai and Pai Lum were associated with Robert Trias and USKA for some time during the late 60s and/or early 70s.


----------



## Joe Shuras (Apr 6, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Joe,
> Who from your area is involved in Kajukenpo Pai Lum?
> I thought that most are from the western part of Mass. and New Hampshire.


 
Al, speaking of New Hampshire Kajukenpo Pai Lum, they just had a big tournament there last Saturday. Mark Bonina place 2nd in senior men's forms, he looked really good! He did a 7 Animals set that was created by Roger LeCroix, great stuff. Kudos to Roger for putting it together and teaching & coaching Mark.

Another blast from the past, the first place winner was Mike Dolenz, he is 'very' talented, If Mark had to be second to someone, it was fine with him that it was Mike. Mike was an original 'old guard' Villari Black Belt who later went over to Kajukenpo Pai Lum. The guys tell me he now lives in Florida. When I was around a green belt, 1975, our school (Framingham) had a, what was called then, full contact karate (now kickboxing) class one day a week, underbelts could participate. Mike was a guest of one of our instructors. It sticks out in my mind because underbelts, like me, would be put up against black belts too. Mike was one of the black belts we had to spar with and as a green belt, you don't forget those things. Anyway, it was a great day for the 'old guard' of New England Kempo in New Hampshire Saturday taking first and second place honors. - Joe


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2007)

off topic

joe did I miss seeing you at the tournament

Mark Bonina  did a beautiful display of that form and Mike Dolenz was just so smooth and flowing it was beautiful to watch


----------



## Sifu Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi to all my brother and sisters:
Thank you Joe Shuras for your kind comments. For those that don't know, Bill Gregory, began his martial arts journey in the 1950's. He passed away from brain cancer in 2001, was a 4th degree BB of Master Nick Cerio, back in the early 1970's, so our lineage does go back to Mr. Mitose and Mr. Chow. Additionally Mr. Gregory was a BB student of Tadashi Yamashita, Ernest Lieb and Jack Leonardo, to name a few of his instructors. Mr. Gregory was also a senior BB of Dr. Pai obtaining 7th Level in Pai Lum. Dr. Pai was a direct sudent of Henry Okasaki as well as studying in Okinawa for many years. Lung Pai was also a good friend of Ed Parker and exchanged knowledge and techniques with him. In Pai Lum Kung Fu, 4th higher level is Master rank.

Hello GM AL C: There are no Kajukenpo Pai Lum practitioners in western Mass. Howver, Master K. Griffin was a Pai Lum student directly under Dr. Pai and he is located in Springfield as you know.
However, we do have seniors and elders in FLA, Nova Scotia, R.I., Mass and NH. Hope this info helps clarify our roots.

take care all.
Rick Mattioli
Kajukenpo Pai Lum


----------



## LawDog (Apr 12, 2007)

Greetings Rick,
It has been awhile. My mistake, I was under the belief that many from GM Gregory system were from the western part of Mass. I must have been thinking of GM Griffen's group. 
It has been good to hear from you, how has the other "old dog" Mark B. been doing?


----------



## Sifu Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Al:
Mark is feeling his age, same as me, especially after a great workout at Prof. Shuras' school(even tho Joe wasn't there)... 

To Master Sheldon: Joe could not make it to the Kajukenpo Tnment... but it was great seeing you and your son again...
Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 13, 2007)

it is sheldon or tshadowchaser here 
my rank is only used and refered to when I have to wear a uniform
usualy I am refered to as "old fart" by many here

Great seeing you post here 

anyone wanting to visit Master Griffens school can still find it behind his house as far as I know 
He also still puts on a tournament each summer
and his teaching skills have not deminished any


----------



## LawDog (Apr 14, 2007)

During the 80's - 90's my students and I attended Master Griffens tournaments. They were then as they are now a top of the line event.
I personally like and respect Master Griffen. We were both in the I.K.K.A. during the same time frame.
Sheldon, where will he be holding this years event? Is Raven Lee still with him?
:ubercool:


----------



## Joe Shuras (Apr 15, 2007)

Sifu Rick said:


> Hi Al:
> Mark is feeling his age, same as me, especially after a great workout at Prof. Shuras' school(even tho Joe wasn't there)...
> 
> To Master Sheldon: Joe could not make it to the Kajukenpo Tnment... but it was great seeing you and your son again...
> Rick


 
Hello Guys, I apologize for not answering posts over the last week or so but I was at the police academy in West Boylston, not to mention a death in my family. Rick, sorry I missed you last Thursday, my cousin had passed away at Easter and we had the funeral Thursday afternoon so I was with the family..... I had Danny keep the school open for you guys and will do so any Thursday evening that I cannot be there. I'll tell you though, I still feel great training hard. Although, yes, some old injuries magnify themselves later on in life, can't argue that, so I know what you mean, but they haven't set me back. Although I did have a serious shoulder injury that I thought would ruin me but I kept a positive attitude and overcame it, it was tough though, thought I had it! It does still bother me somewhat, the osteoarthritis that set in. My recovery rate has been fine. I just try to find ways to keep the same 'intensity' while adapting and working around any problems that manifest themselves. I think if we can all do that and keep a positive attitude, everyone will do just fine. Sheldon, no, I wasn't there, I saw a video of Mark Bonina and Mike Dolenz' performance at the tournament. 

Right now, Kathy, myself and Sensei Ron Ortla are planning our Third Annual "Battle of the Arts" (Kempo & Hapkido) tournament of the end of this month. I will also be attending some specialized training for LEO this spring. In July, should be the week of the 23rd, (so the 21st New England get together shouldn't be a problem for me) we will have our annual Karate Summer Camp, I think it's the 15th straight year but what will be special about this one is that the New England Founder of Kenpo/Kempo Karate, Senior GrandMaster S. George Pesare will be our honored guest. Toward the end of the summer we will be attending SGM. Pesare's Summer Beach Camp in Rhode Island and the "Best of the Best" tournament....so, along with vacation time and the LEO job, I'll won't be spending too much time on the forums. Take care & be safe, Joe


----------



## youngboot (Jul 10, 2009)

I study Kajukenpo here in Nova Scotia It is more kung fu than Kenpo. It is a lot of fun. If anyone vist Nova Scotia and love martial arts come our schools. We are growing our family is getting bigger.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 12, 2009)

youngboot said:


> I study Kajukenpo here in Nova Scotia It is more kung fu than Kenpo. It is a lot of fun. If anyone vist Nova Scotia and love martial arts come our schools. We are growing our family is getting bigger.


I will be traveling to NS soon on business and would enjoy a meet & greet...Not sure of the dates I'll be traveliing as yet but will keep you posted...feel free to PM me anytime...
Jeff,


----------



## donald (Aug 11, 2009)

So there is no one on this forum who practices KI Kajukenpo?

PEACE
1stJohn1:9


----------

